# The Crew / beratung



## green_house (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich will The Crew kaufen aber ich wollte mal fragen wo die unterschied ist zwischen The Crew Gold Edition vs. The Crew Limited Edition
Gold Edition kostet 17 euro mehr.Und noch was : kann ich die deutsche version ( sprache ) bestellen , und dann auf english umstellen ?
Danke.


----------



## Soulsnap (4. Dezember 2014)

In der Gold edition ist der season Pass dabei. Frag mich nicht was der bringt hab bisher noch nix über DLCs gehört für The crew.
Ja du kannst die Sprache jederzeit ingame ändern. Die Menü Sprache und die Audio Sprache.


----------



## TMJK (4. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TMJK (4. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: sorry, keine Ahnung warum das jetzt 2 mal gepostet wurde


----------



## mr_orange (7. Dezember 2014)

Moin, 

würd mich auch interessieren ......


----------



## BSlGuru (9. Dezember 2014)

du kannst mir ja mal PN schicken, ich habe noch in Key den ich abgeben wollen würde.


----------



## DymarLedoux (11. Dezember 2014)

Habe es zwar schon für die PS4 mir geholt aber wie es ausschaut, werde ich es mir nochmals fürn Rechner besorgen.


----------

